# Greetings from a new member



## dbcgeno (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi everyone. Name's geno, home is Oakland, California, U.S.A.

I stumbled, unprepared, into raising Mantids by buying a habitat through one of those odd-things catalogues. My first Chinese mantid ootheca started hatching one week ago and the latest nymph emerged just two days ago.

This site is a real goldmine of information!


----------



## bassist (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome from Fremont California :&gt;


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 8, 2009)

welcome


----------



## ismart (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 8, 2009)

Yo! From Philly.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello Oakland, from OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, Geno, and welcome to the forum!  Browsing and researching past threads and the "sticky" threads at the top of each section will help much in your quest for information. You might try using the "Search" feature with the term "Chinese" to bring up threads that have information about the Chinese mantis. Best of luck and enjoy!


----------



## mantidian (Jul 9, 2009)

welcome and good luck with the chinese!


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome. Your last name isn't Oneill is it? I knew a guy named Geno.


----------



## dbcgeno (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Your last name isn't Oneill is it? I knew a guy named Geno.


Thanks.

Geno Oneill? Are you pulling my leg?

No, my last name is not Oneill. Geno is a knickname. Irish kid named Eugene, with Italian friends that insisted on calling me geno, and it stuck.


----------



## Lizard (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome from belgium.


----------

